# Shedding



## husker92 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all: 

I searched old threads, and have read many different descriptions of the breed, and in general everything I read is that Hav's are not suppose to shed much. We have been thinking about getting a Hav (for quite some time now), and one of my attractions to the breed is that it is suppose to be low shedding. I was wondering what exactly does "low shedding" mean? What is a realistic expectation when it comes to finding hair around the house, or how much hair usually comes out when holding one? I realize that several factors go into this question such as grooming, so thats why I put it in this area, but maybe it should have gone in the general discussion?

Thanks, 

Corey


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

MY puppy Beamer is 15wks old and the only time I have ever seen any hair is on his pin brush while grooming. (very little bits) Never seen any hair lying around the house, thats for sure!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

They should not shed....however when they "blow their coat" usual sometime around 10 months to a year you will see little clomps of hair - otherwise NO SHEDDING!!! eace:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

They do not shed but they will lose hair, just like you & i do when we brush our hair. SInce they dont shed you must be diligent to brush them to get rid of all that dead hair.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If I groom Dora on my lap, I usually have hair all over me but I very rarely found hair laying around unless her best bud, the pug comes over who can't resist chewing on Dora's hair:jaw: 

No shedding is a big appeal especially after I was raised with Goldens!


----------



## husker92 (Oct 30, 2006)

It sounds like I probably asked the question wrong to some degree. How much hair will they lose, and can I expect to find it around the house, or on me after holding them? Do they lose less hair in a shorter cut, or does it fall out easier because there is less coat to catch the hair that they do lose? 

Sorry for my ignorance...

Corey


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

They really dont shed. BUT like i said they do lose some hair just like we do. I find normal loose hairs around but its certainly not like a dog who sheds. 
When i introduced my dogs to my boss, she was wearing all black sweater outfit. SHe held Tripp(who is light colored) for awhile & was expecting to have hair all over her. She did not have 1. She couldnt believe it. My husband could not tolerate having dog hair all over. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

When I went to our breeder's house to check out her puppies and adult dogs, I wore a pair of black pants that pick up everything. I held a dozen puppies and had several adult Havanese sitting on my lap and jumping on me. I was sitting on the floor in a room that has a LOT of doggie traffic. When I left, I could see dog hair on my black pants. But it was less than I'd have if I sat in a chair at my MIL's house or brushed against her dog (a Husky/Shepherd mix). I haven't noticed any hair around from our pup in the couple weeks we've had him.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

When my husband and i went to our breeders we also had a ton of dogs/puppies all over us. My husband wore a jacket that had hair all over it. He said to me 'i thought you said these dogs dont shed' -i was panicked!.
But when you just have 1 or 2 i thinks its different. PLus when you have that many dogs they may not get brushed as often.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Psst..Listen to these folks! They all have Havanese. She will need to be brushed, big deal. She's not like the papillons of doggies past, keep remind yourself that.

P.S. For those who haven't figured it out yet...I am Huskers wife and want a dog badly! We found a seemingly mellow, beautiful 2.5 yo and he's trying to justify NOT getting one. She needed to be brushed, the breeder admitted it. She had no matts, just needed a brush run thru her, she lost hair. We once had Papillons and they shed like mad, so he is freaked out!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We have six goldens who shed constantly. Fur everywhere. 

Imagine my surprise and total delight to find out that Pepper (our 1-year old Hav) seems to shed almost NO fur, except what the comb catches when I comb him every night.

So, if you're dealing with only one Havanese, you should see almost NO fur around the house. Make sure you brush or comb your pup regularly to clean dead fur out of the coat. 

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The shedding is minimal to none. Humans shed more! lol

Kara


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a Hav and a Bichon mix and have no hair around the house from them at all. Now when their best buddies, a couple of Corgies come over, OMG, hair EVERYWHERE. I don't ever want to go back to that.

Hav's shed so very little it's not noticable. The only time I've ever seen hair is on me is when I've held them for extended periods brushing them. Maybe after an hour spent brushing both of the dogs, I will have hair on my shirt, but that is the only time.

Beverly

Come on Corey, you've already got the fence!eace:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> I have a Hav and a Bichon mix and have no hair around the house from them at all. Now when their best buddies, a couple of Corgies come over, OMG, hair EVERYWHERE. I don't ever want to go back to that.
> 
> Hav's shed so very little it's not noticable. The only time I've ever seen hair is on me is when I've held them for extended periods brushing them. Maybe after an hour spent brushing both of the dogs, I will have hair on my shirt, but that is the only time.
> 
> ...


Awww Bev, You rock! ound: In fact, you all do, thanks for telling him the truth about the dogs.

Yea, Corey...we already have the fence! I'm so bad, can you imagine what he deals with at home... HEHEHE BTW it is Tadee I want again...










I took this picture of her last Saturday. BTW...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beauty!You gotta fall in love with that face!
She should shed little to none!I know.....I have a cat not allowed in my house cause of all the hair.I hate going to someone's house and sitting on their furniture and getting all full of pet hair.The havanese shed like a person.You would be surprised!They are fabulous!:becky:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She has a very sweet face. I would have to agree with Kara, if we were to get rid of anyone at my house for shedding it would be me! With my long hair I have been known to kill vacuums!

Good luck and what a forum to bring the hubby to talk him into it!

Amanda


----------

